# wing chun kicks



## andurilking2 (Jun 23, 2003)

how does wing chun fair as a kicking art against others such as tkd and muay thai?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

It's really known for its hands, not its kicks.


----------



## krys (Jun 23, 2003)

Hello there.


Some years ago in France there was a WC group ( Nino Bernardo school) in the place where I trained Silat, they used to spare some times with  MT peoples who came to the gym, and did quite well....

From what I understand in many WC systems kicks are taught at intermediate-advanced level.
The kicks I observed are quite unusual......
You can see a sample in the book : Secret techniques of Wing Chun Kung Fu, volume 2,
K.T. Chao & J.E. Weakland.


Hope this helps,
Christian.
Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## Gwailao (Jun 24, 2003)

well as with anything it comes down to how well the practioner can apply anything. but generally in WC we kick to the waist and below. some schools and lines vary of course, but even then ive not seen very many high kicks at all, maybe one or two in all the forms for some lines if that. Ideally hands are for hands and feet for feet. someone kicks we defend either by block or kicking with our leg. Also using your feet as in foot work, moving out of the kicks range, side step. ect... whatever works for you. And idealy we attack and defend at the smae time, so as we kick we would punch, pull, push or something if in range at the same time. Or move out of the way and kick the post leg or body, ect... same with high kicks, but we would use our hands to defend if needed.


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

While Wing Chun may lack a few kicks, according to Black Belt Magazine, it has one of the best kick defenses.


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

While Wing Chun may not have many kicks, according to Black Belt Magazine, it has one of the best kick defenses


----------



## Gwailao (Jul 24, 2003)

i generally take alot of thing read from a magazine with a grain of salt... even when its pro wing chun.


----------



## KennethKu (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andurilking2 _
> *how does wing chun fair as a kicking art against others such as tkd and muay thai? *



That depends totally on how good the practitioner is. A competent WC fighter will beat an incompetent MT or TKD fighter, vice versa.   A kick is just a kick. A punch is just a punch.


----------



## streetwise (Aug 1, 2003)

WC kicking is awesome in combat, the close range kicks, that don't require you to unbalance yourself to throw them, are very effective in a "rough and tumble" situation. They are pretty poor at scoring points in a competition, and lack the bone crushing total body commitment of the kickboxing techniques, but in a bar fight (I was a bouncer for a number of years) they served me very well. Of course, nothing says you can't do both WC and MT.


----------



## brothershaw (Sep 15, 2003)

Alot of the wing chun kicks are geared towards disrupting , and damaging a persons legs and balance, at a close  range while the hands are also attacking. They way many of the tkd kicks are done and the purpose are quite different in my opinion. I studied tkd for awhile ( but not anymore)  and also study wing chun. 
During the time period I studied tkd it seemed to be more concerned with kicking targets above the waste to injure , as opposed to damaging the legs themselves (which is not something thats allowed in tournaments).
         That being said I wuldnt want to be kicked by a tkd guy becuase a good kick hurts no matter where it lands!!
 TKD is a long range art, wing chun is close range, muy thai seems to be a mix of both.


----------



## someguy (Oct 21, 2003)

It depends somewhat on what style whos teaching it and what its for
like sparing or fighting or just to look good


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 21, 2003)

That's a big hindrance to sparring with wing chun or any system that uses close destructive kicks. In mantis almost all of our kicks are knee or shin, or maybe groin and kidney, not much above that. Its hard to enter a tournament and not use those kicks. I think that's why many of the really good CMAist do not participate in tourney sparring. To be really good at it you have to ignore your other kicks almost. So in that part, I agree, it depends on what your motivation is. My school stays mainly in strict applications to real world situations, so we do alot of knee kicks and even sweeps and throughs including knee breaks.

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 21, 2003)

I think the nature of wing chun is close combat and that, in and of itself, is what lends wing chun to being useful even against arts like tkd. Its the same advantage we work on alot in mantis, closing the gap. Most long range fighters have trouble with someone who moves in and sticks close to them. 

JMHO,
 7sm


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 21, 2003)

7 star - your comment about kicking in tournaments kind of fits with something i have been thinking about. 
  In most types of tournaments what you can do is limited. your hands are in gloves, and you cant attack the legs the way you have been trained because of injury/ liability. So in a kung fu tournamenet you see kick boxing, 
   However in a no holds barred event I would expect a kung fu guy should do better since there are less restrictions although I hear that isnt the case.  I know I am off topic but just soemthing I think about.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 22, 2003)

My own personal opinion is that it takes so many many years to truly become good in kung fu at least against others with good skill levels, that those young guys who enter these competitions do not truly understand allot of their own principles.
On the other hand, I think the older more experienced guys who do understand the principles either: 1. Do not want to actually hurt anyone. (Even in the full contact fights, not many people end up with shattered knee, elbows, and crushed wind pipes) or 2. Feel they have nothing to prove, feel fighting contradicts their system, or reserve their fighting for teaching their own students.

Many probably don't agree with me, but that is what I have observed over the years.

7sm


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't argue with anything you said 7Star. It makes sense, but it would be nice to see quality kung fu in action, it might encourage more people to step up thier game since there would be a very public benchmark, even though fighting isnt everything.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brothershaw _
> *I can't argue with anything you said 7Star. It makes sense, but it would be nice to see quality kung fu in action, it might encourage more people to step up thier game since there would be a very public benchmark, even though fighting isnt everything. *



Oh yeah, I know exactly what you mean. My Sigung was the east coast full contact chamion before he even began studying kung fu. He fought quite a bit after he lived at the Wah Lum Temple in Orlando, but now he wont fight at all. Of course its been like 40 years since he began his study in Kung Fu.

7sm


----------



## DeLamar.J (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> *That's a big hindrance to sparring with wing chun or any system that uses close destructive kicks. In mantis almost all of our kicks are knee or shin, or maybe groin and kidney, not much above that. Its hard to enter a tournament and not use those kicks. I think that's why many of the really good CMAist do not participate in tourney sparring. To be really good at it you have to ignore your other kicks almost. So in that part, I agree, it depends on what your motivation is. My school stays mainly in strict applications to real world situations, so we do alot of knee kicks and even sweeps and throughs including knee breaks.
> 
> 7sm *


 I agree, I think most point fighting tournments are about showmanship. Where wing chung is more direct to the point, wich would eliminate anyone using showy non compact techniques.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeLamar.J _
> *I agree, I think most point fighting tournments are about showmanship. Where wing chung is more direct to the point, wich would eliminate anyone using showy non compact techniques. *



I think that the way point fighting is set up, long-range techniques have an edge, even if they might be weak in an actual fight--e.g., the roundhouse kick to the stomach/chest that scores so often but that a lot of fighters would wade right through.


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 26, 2003)

From observation of different point scoring for various styles including weapons, the competitors tend to like doing things that will score point while also keeping distance. So you may see alot of lunging long range attacks so they can score and get out quikly before getting hit. This doesnt apply across the board but i have seen it quite abit. 

With close range tactics so much is happening and so fast its harder to see it and score it for points.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Oct 27, 2003)

I think a great way to score a fight is the way they did it in the movie the best of the best. A point for each hit and knockdowns and knock outs score more.


----------



## sungkit (Jun 17, 2004)

Sifu Stephen T.K. Chan is very, very good when it comes to using, demonstrating and teaching the kicking techniques of wing chun.

His teacher is Master Chow Sze Chuen who studied under the auspices of Yip Man when he was teaching on Lee Tat Street in Mong Kok. Master Chow is also very well known for his great skills in the kicking techniques of wing chun. In fact, one of hsi students Wong Yam Chung was well known for his performance in a full contact competition in Hong Kong before Yip Man died. According to those in attendence, Wong Yam Chung demonstarted the effectiveness of his kicking techniques in a great display.

www.stephenchanwingchun.com
www.hkwingchun.com


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 29, 2004)

wing chun has a deviostating array of kicks, generally kicks are kept low and aimed at joints.  When it comes to kicking and footwork in wing chun think of it like a duck on the water, on the surface the duck is gliding to its destination, underneath the water what you don't see is its legs paddling like crazy.


----------

